# Croaker



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anyone noticed if any Galveston area bait shops have started selling croaker yet?

Thanks,


----------



## BrianJ28 (Apr 22, 2008)

Galveston Bait & Tackle has them. I didn't notice any other flags but there might be others that have them alreay, too...


----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Brian.
I have been waiting a long time to get back in the water and soak some croakers!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no you said croaker.Spring is in the air on 2cool.
BTW how much are they lol.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

For all the upper G-Bay Croaker soakers, Thompson's has them $8 a dozen.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> For all the upper G-Bay Croaker soakers, Thompson's has them $8 a dozen.


She should raise the price .


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> She should raise the price .


 If the price gets any higher everyone will have to put 2 treble hooks in them to keep from losing them. h::biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes!!!! Croaker threads!!! Spring is here!!!!! 

How much for 10? I dont need a dozen they catch a sow trout every cast. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I Fall In said:


> If the price gets any higher everyone will have to put 2 treble hooks in them to keep from losing them. h::biggrin:


Professionals use khale hooks!! That way you can get them all the way in the throat!!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

19 year old professional, huh?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Find a good slew thats fed by the beach. Cast net, and theyre free all day


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

The spot I went to Saturday there where hundreds of them swimming around did not have a cast net or shrimp for bait to get a few 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

They love gulp too


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

robolivar said:


> They love gulp too


The croaker or the trout??


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Meant the croaker...just tear a small.piece off any gulp and put on tiny trebel.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Croaker thread #1 for 2014 season... I set the over under at 23.


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## FSG_348 (Apr 20, 2014)

Croaker season doesn't start till May 1 in the LLM, I'm sure it would be the same in Galveston. Shrimpers can keep and sell them if they are caught while shrimping, however they are not going to be quite big enough yet. Remember, use them responsibly when you do!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tee Off Time!


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Where can you use croaker around Galveston Bay? On the beach or something? I always see people talking about it and it looks fun. Do you just fish on the bottom with them?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Why do people always ask about croaker and surf trout? Take your *** out and see for yourself. I love stirring the pot here.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok I got a legit ? on the croker subject.... When wading (walk-in wading) can you keep them in the do-net??? What's the best/easiest way to keep them monkey's bark'n ???


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Flow troll bait bucket with less than 2 dozen

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Croaker on on rod, shrimp and a popping cork on another while chunking lures off the bow. Gets crazy sometimes. Lol


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why do people always ask about croaker and surf trout? Take your *** out and see for yourself. I love stirring the pot here.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Speaking of which anybody had any luck in the surf with croaker yet? Just wondering 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Winters97gt said:


> 19 year old professional, huh?


lol more professional them you'll ever know!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Spring has sprung!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Flipping croaker soakers


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

TeamCGR said:


> Croaker thread #1 for 2014 season... I set the over under at 23.
> 
> Sent from that East 5...


I'll take that over. Way, way over...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

These threads are always a good read! Carry on


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

i cant wait to sling a dozen croaker off into the surf ugghhh it gets me going


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

At .75 apiece, I can't see stabbing them with a hook and flinging them. Anyone ever try putting a couple of croaker in the bait compartment on a crab trap, then modifying the entry to allow trout to get in after the croaker? Seems like a low stress way to make the best of an $8.00 investment.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Buddy tried it on Friday, about 4 dz. got let go back in the bay with 0 bites to show for it. Still a little early...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> At .75 apiece, I can't see stabbing them with a hook and flinging them. Anyone ever try putting a couple of croaker in the bait compartment on a crab trap, then modifying the entry to allow trout to get in after the croaker? Seems like a low stress way to make the best of an $8.00 investment.


Now this guy is thinking! If you could talk them into jumping into a YETI cooler that would be all she wrote!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

robolivar said:


> Meant the croaker...just tear a small.piece off any gulp and put on tiny trebel.


So that's how you catch them.


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a tank reserved for croaker down in Surfside at the bait camp. Plenty of croaker, now just need calm sea's and warm water.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

surf_ox said:


> So that's how you catch them.


haha! yea amongst many other trash fishing techniques but just sayin.. when theyre hittin croaker, you want some and dont have any, it works in a crunch.

I prefer my black and silver catch 2000


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Croakers are the magic bait - all you have to do is anchor up in any random spot in the bay and throw one out. Before you know it, sow trout are abandoning their nests all over the bay just to come and swallow your croaker before it eats all their eggs. It is so easy, normally it is limits every time in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

Brian Castille said:


> Croakers are the magic bait - all you have to do is anchor up in any random spot in the bay and throw one out. Before you know it, sow trout are abandoning their nests all over the bay just to come and swallow your croaker before it eats all their eggs. It is so easy, normally it is limits every time in less than 15 minutes.


 I'm pretty sure you are being facetious but what you said it practically true.

Had limits more times than I didn't the last couple years. Croaker are good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Brian Castille said:


> Croakers are the magic bait - all you have to do is anchor up in any random spot in the bay and throw one out. Before you know it, sow trout are abandoning their nests all over the bay just to come and swallow your croaker before it eats all their eggs. It is so easy, normally it is limits every time in less than 15 minutes.


7.5 minutes if you are south of Sargent...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Any self respecting fisherman will start off with at least 8 dozen in their live well!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I was tired of paying $8/dz last year so i bought a breeder tank last summer. I fed protein through the winter and strength trained using small hoops and cheese balls for encouragement. I will only be able to carry our 1/2 dozen at a time for fear of them dragging me out to sea. I also released a sow trout in the tank once a week for the last 6 months. This encouraged them to croak louder and build stronger vocals. Every night i would fall asleep to the croaking of those little guys. I have almost grown attached, but ice cream conditions will soon call my name and we will have to part ways.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Not so fast!*

I start off with 1 dozen and after 10 minutes of fishing, I have two croakers left and a limit of specs!



pipeliner24 said:


> Any self respecting fisherman will start off with at least 8 dozen in their live well!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

They should just sell em in 10 packs then

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> I was tired of paying $8/dz last year so i bought a breeder tank last summer. I fed protein through the winter and strength trained using small hoops and cheese balls for encouragement. I will only be able to carry our 1/2 dozen at a time for fear of them dragging me out to sea. I also released a sow trout in the tank once a week for the last 6 months. This encouraged them to croak louder and build stronger vocals. Every night i would fall asleep to the croaking of those little guys. I have almost grown attached, but ice cream conditions will soon call my name and we will have to part ways.


Pictures?

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

pipeliner24 said:


> They should just sell em in 10 packs then
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


5 packs for you poor saps down south!  As for me I'll stick to arties. Soaking bait is for little kids and ones too old to cast all day.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use my live well for extra beer storage. .no room for bait

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

TeamCGR said:


> Pictures?


Some hoop training

This is my breeder stud. Paid a pretty penny for him, but it was worth every dime.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> Some hoop training
> 
> This is my breeder stud. Paid a pretty penny for him, but it was worth every dime.


You should try and sell some semen straws in the classifieds section to recoup some of the money you spent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 7.5 minutes if you are south of Sargent...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Go to Zephyr Cove and you'll catch two trout on each cast. I actually love croaker fishing. Down here during the Summer you can be on the trout and throw lures and only get a few bites. Stay in that exact location and throw croakers and you will actually catch them probably 10 or 20 trout throwing croaker for every one trout you catch on plastics. I just like catching trout and reds and use the bait that will land me the most. Plus its fun to open the bail once you feel the bump and let em eat it and then close the bail and rip their lips off. I still only keep enough trout to eat for a meal or two for my family and let go of fish over 25 for the most part. Point is, is that you still have to be on the fish to catch them on croaker. Croaker aren't magical and don't bring in fish from a mile away, it still takes skill to get on the fish but once you've found them, IT'S ON!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

sun burn said:


> lol more professional them you'll ever know!!


When you can grasp the English language, I'll let you teach me how to catch fish on live bait. I've been trying for decades, but I've yet to have a single bite on live bait. I've got a lot to learn from teens that can only communicate in text "lingo" while fishing live bait. Feel free to help me out fishing the lower Laguna Madre. I need serious help on catching fish.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Winters97gt said:


> When you can grasp the English language, I'll let you teach me how to catch fish on live bait. I've been trying for decades, but I've yet to have a single bite on live bait. I've got a lot to learn from teens that can only communicate in text "lingo" while fishing live bait. Feel free to help me out fishing the lower Laguna Madre. I need serious help on catching fish.


I think u need serious help period lol


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

This is my breeder stud. Paid a pretty penny for him, but it was worth every dime.[/QUOTE]

Is that one of those croakers that catches these 40" plus size trout i keep seeing posted around here?

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Nirvana*

Wet wade...slinging croaker....open bail...trout running....hammer down....fish on.
Pure Nirvana!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Winters97gt said:


> When you can grasp the English language, I'll let you teach me how to catch fish on live bait. I've been trying for decades, but I've yet to have a single bite on live bait. I've got a lot to learn from teens that can only communicate in text "lingo" while fishing live bait. Feel free to help me out fishing the lower Laguna Madre. I need serious help on catching fish.


well that wasnt very nice!! also i dont only use live bait, i flip flop depending on the time of the year. 
next thing, how come you need help fishing?
what exactly is your problem down there? what are you trying to catch? maybe some 2coolers will help you out!!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

colbyntx said:


> 5 packs for you poor saps down south!  As for me I'll stick to arties. Soaking bait is for little kids and ones too old to cast all day.


And for people who only know how to use use spinning rods......


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

sun burn said:


> well that wasnt very nice!! also i dont only use live bait, i flip flop depending on the time of the year.
> next thing, how come you need help fishing?
> what exactly is your problem down there? what are you trying to catch? maybe some 2coolers will help you out!!


It's called sarcasm. :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I catch more fish by trolling with Trout Support video's. Circle hooks only! :rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Winters97gt said:


> It's called sarcasm. :rotfl:


So, the young man makes a tongue in cheek remark to help lighten the mood of the thread, and you decide to question his fishing abilities?
Then, to top that little gem of assbagness, you continue to insult him because of his "text lingo", and again, question his abilities? All the while, he has keep a level head with no disparaging remark what so ever.
I sure wish you would es'plain that connection between text lingo and fishing prowess. Because I've seen some of his reports that tell me, the "kid" can fish.
Or, maybe you just like being a dikhead?
And people keep complaining about the younger generation?? Seems to me we have it backwards when reading the two of y'alls conversation.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Y'all meet at eagle point n settle it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Haha, assbagness...


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I would be in the wrong place to criticize someone's grammar or spelling; this board has more apostrophes in s's that don't belong than anything I've ever seen. English teachers are rolling in their graves somewhere. I won't utter a peep though, because I will always be a greenhorn compared to somebody. I know my place. I think I know a lot, I fish as often as I can (never bait soak, always wading w/ soft plastics, etc), but I know I'm bush league compared to the masses on here.

When I have my 4 & 6 year olds on the boat this spring/summer, we will be drowning shrimp and setting out croaker on a carolina rig or popping cork.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

barronj said:


> When I have my 4 & 6 year olds on the boat this spring/summer, we will be drowning shrimp and setting out croaker on a carolina rig or popping cork.


Exactly. I want my kids to love fishing, not hate it because they never catch anything. I've been chunking plastics all winter in chest deep water and love every bit of it, but I can't wait to watch my kids feel the thump, thump, thump of a trout munching on a croaker and they can't wait either.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Winters97gt said:


> It's called sarcasm. :rotfl:


Crawfishin......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> So, the young man makes a tongue in cheek remark to help lighten the mood of the thread, and you decide to question his fishing abilities?
> Then, to top that little gem of assbagness, you continue to insult him because of his "text lingo", and again, question his abilities? All the while, he has keep a level head with no disparaging remark what so ever.
> I sure wish you would es'plain that connection between text lingo and fishing prowess. Because I've seen some of his reports that tell me, the "kid" can fish.
> Or, maybe you just like being a dikhead?
> And people keep complaining about the younger generation?? Seems to me we have it backwards when reading the two of y'alls conversation.


You had many misspelled words. I wonder if he will jump on you....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoCatch (Feb 16, 2010)

Been using Croaker all season:slimer:








:slimer:


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

croaker are great for kids...thats what i would use if i had some 8 year olds in the boat. Or 80 year olds....


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Guys who bash bait fishermen seem to be the same guys who get jealous of the single guys at the bar getting all the play from the women while they are stuck at the table with their wife getting no action.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mac, The way you like to stir the pot all the time I need to talk your little girlfriend to put you in the kitchen and let you stir.  Enjoyed meeting her at the fishing show.

It every spring this topic comes up to corrupt more of our younger fishermen maybe we should Invent a cork type device that will buzz to wake the croaker soaker up and set the hook for them at the same time.  


Speaking of "professionals" using them I am guessing that you are talking about general bait fishing guides and not serious professionals? The only golf professional we have on the board is a die hard arties fisherman.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You had many misspelled words. I wonder if he will jump on you....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Lol...IDK, let's C


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I seriously don't see or have a problem with bait soaking, some people don't want to drive 2 hrs to the coast to get skunked. It's all about the wait, don't give the trout 60 seconds with the bait and they won't be gut hooked. I've seen hundreds of pictures of flounder here that have a cut off leader hanging out of their mouth, but that's normal. After all you can't catch a flounder without gut hooking it, everybody knows that.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

barronj said:


> I would be in the wrong place to criticize someone's grammar or spelling; this board has more apostrophes in s's that don't belong than anything I've ever seen. English teachers are rolling in their graves somewhere. I won't utter a peep though, because I will always be a greenhorn compared to somebody. I know my place. I think I know a lot, I fish as often as I can (never bait soak, always wading w/ soft plastics, etc), but I know I'm bush league compared to the masses on here.
> 
> When I have my 4 & 6 year olds on the boat this spring/summer, we will be drowning shrimp and setting out croaker on a carolina rig or popping cork.


oh well if you never use bait, that get'''s you an automatic 35,000 super-dude point'''''s on this board.

my 10 year old is a croaker soaking expert... he has an account on 2cool now, so there will be some incredible croaker soaked trout photos coming up in the next few weeks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The only thing I have a problem with is seeing 40-50 trout slung up on a boat deck when most of them could be trophies in a few years. I couldn't care less if they were caught on dead shrimp, lures or croaker, that **** is ridiculous. At least now it will be 20-25 fish after September where I fish most of the time. I do feel sorry for the trout this Summer south of Sargent, they will be bent over hard before the 5 fish "Troutpocolypse" starts.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't soak croaker under a popping cork, you'll miss 90% of them. You gotta let em eat can't do that under a cork.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Don't soak croaker under a popping cork, you'll miss 90% of them. You gotta let em eat can't do that under a cork.


that's why God made the tiny croakers in the early part of the season.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gerald S said:


> I can't wait to watch my kids feel the thump, thump, thump of a trout munching on a croaker and they can't wait either.


This....

My daughter goes for her first trip to the salt in June for Fathers Day. She's pumped and so am I


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The only thing I have a problem with is seeing 40-50 trout slung up on a boat deck when most of them could be trophies in a few years. I couldn't care less if they were caught on dead shrimp, lures or croaker, that **** is ridiculous. At least now it will be 20-25 fish after September where I fish most of the time. I do feel sorry for the trout this Summer south of Sargent, they will be bent over hard before the 5 fish "Troutpocolypse" starts.


When have you seen 40-50 trout on a 
"boat deck"? You couldn't possibly have time to fish.Posting 11,000 in 2 1/2 years you'd have to troll this site 24/7 lmao


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Dont forget these....


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> oh well if you never use bait, that get'''s you an automatic 35,000 super-dude point'''''s on this board.


And I'm not bagging on those who do, I just don't know anything about it. The guys who taught me what I know about inshore fishing did so by shuffling feet, and throwing arties of one sort or another. I couldn't tie on a plastic green & orange plastic rattling cork of my life depended on it.

I showed my ignorance here already when saying I would put a croaker under a popping cork!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

ole blueduck said:


> When have you seen 40-50 trout on a
> "boat deck"? You couldn't possibly have time to fish.Posting 11,000 in 2 1/2 years you'd have to troll this site 24/7 lmao


Just look at any of the fishing reports from the guides on here.....


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

NoCatch said:


> Been using Croaker all season:slimer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worst gulp IMO.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice to see everyone playing well together--


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a live shrimp guy. But curious about the croaker. We usually get a quart of shrimp for 2-3 people. How many craoker do you buy per person?


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> I am a live shrimp guy. But curious about the croaker. We usually get a quart of shrimp for 2-3 people. How many craoker do you buy per person?


I know some people who say 1 dozen per person and another who says 3 dozen!! It just depends on how many you throw off!!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

ole blueduck said:


> When have you seen 40-50 trout on a
> "boat deck"? You couldn't possibly have time to fish.Posting 11,000 in 2 1/2 years you'd have to troll this site 24/7 lmao


Actually, he was probably looking at one of my old photos!! We had one heck of a fish fry after that!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sun burn said:


> Actually, he was probably looking at one of my old photos!! We had one heck of a fish fry after that!!


You should be ashamed of yourself sad3sm LOL.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

the sky just opened up, all the angels & even baby jesus is crying over those pics


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How about you sit on your own ole bluedick brother? When you see me posting on here I am at work killing time and making money. What are you doing since we are going to get in each others business? Hope I did not hurt your feelings.
> Here you go...see all those sows? Burn me at the stake for giving a dang, I am sure it will step on some toes.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was a good one right there.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

shots fired


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I leave the croaker thread for a couple days, come back, and now we're discussing trout regs and grammar. lol 

please don't correct me if i misspelled something or left any of theses out .,?!#$":;'


----------

